# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  16/05 krautrock @ shkaff

## Felixkubin

Дорогие Друзья и Друзi,16 мая в клубе Шкаф состоится первая официальная и полноценная краутрок вечеринка в Украине.Откроет мероприятие гитарное сопроваждение к концептульному видео в лице аутентичного/аутичного музыканта.После-вечеринка в денсхол режиме с визуальным бекграундом.

Краутрок — направление экспериментальной и психоделической рок-музыки, возникшее в конце 1960-х — начале 1970-х годов в Германии.Визитной карточкой стиля стало смешение рок-музыки, исполняемой на стандартных инструментах рок-группы (электрогитара, бас-гитара, ударные) со структурами электронной музыки, а так же электронной обработкой звука. Среди прочего, в музыке нередко присутствует пульсирующий ритм, т.н. моторик (нем. Motorik), яркими примерами которого являются композиция Autobahn группы Kraftwerk и альбомы группы Neu!. Таким образом, краут-рок дал импульс для развития электронной музыки и эмбиента. Помимо этого, в краут-роке делается упор на инструментальную музыку, импровизации и экспериментализм. Корни краут-рока уходят частично в немецкий электронный авангард 1950-х годов и творчество композитора Карлхайнца Штокхаузена (у которого учился музыке Holger Czukay из группы Can).

Клуб Шкаф 16 мая в 21.00 вход 15грн

----------


## Ryogo

а вот это очень даже интересно =)

----------


## Mephisto

Интересно было бы с Kraftwerk-ом  :smileflag:  что уже невозможно

----------


## Ryogo

*Mephisto*
лучше хоть как-то, чем вообще никак . Авось что-нибудь и получится из этого хорошее .

----------

